
Show HN: A read-it-later app to solve Pocket/Instapaper's endless list problem - rahulchowdhury
https://dayreads.com
======
rahulchowdhury
Hi guys,

I have been working on a side-project for a few months to solve the "ever
growing reading list" problem in current read-it-later apps like Pocket or
Instapaper.

Dayreads allows you to save articles to your inbox, like a to-do list app, and
then create smaller and manageable reading lists for each day of the week.

I have been using this app for quite some time, and it has been helpful in
maintaining a reading habit.

Here's a getting started guide: [https://dayreads.help/getting-
started](https://dayreads.help/getting-started)

Currently, there are no mobile apps, but there are browser extensions for
Chrome/Edge and Firefox.

Hoping to get some feedback from the HN community before I go deeper into this
project.

